# ICD-10 Specialty



## slrollings (Jul 3, 2009)

I realize we will have to take another test to renew our CPC for ICD-10, but does anyone know if we will have to restest for our specialty credentials also?


----------



## faym7 (Jul 4, 2009)

here is the link that gives you the information https://www.aapc.com/ICD-10/faq.aspx#implemented


----------



## slrollings (Jul 5, 2009)

I guess my question is more about people with multiple credentials. (personally I am a CPC, CPC-I, CPC-H and GSRG) So I  will have to retake all four tests in order to keep all four credentials?


----------



## tammster (Jul 6, 2009)

My understanding was that we did NOT have to be recredentialed, but are only required to take the test on the ICD-10.  If we pass the ICD-10 test, I think our already existing certifications stay in effect.  Am I wrong about that?


----------



## tmcchesney (Jul 16, 2009)

My understanding is we are only being tested on the ICD10 portion to update our credentials already in effect so i agree with you...


----------



## Susan (Jul 17, 2009)

My understanding is as follows:

If you have your core credential you will take the ICD-10-CM exam to maintain your credential.  For those of us that are multi credentialed we will only have to take the *ONE *exam.

If your credential is ONLY one of the specialty credentials (i.e. CEMC) then there will be a ICD-10-CM exam to maintain that credential.

I hope that helps.


----------



## slrollings (Jul 18, 2009)

That's what I figured, but just couldn't find anything specific.
Thanks all!


----------

